# HMC today:Thankyou to everyone for making it a fantastic day



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fanstic venue. Fantastic weather. Fantastic cars 8) Fantastic bunch of people!!

Thanks to all that helped put this event on and thanks to all those that turned up today.

Thanks to our hardworking committee and also thanks to all the generous exhibitors and attendees 

And many many thanks to Audi for supporting this event in such a great way.  8) It's just a pity I decided to go for entertainment value rather than the prize :roll: 

I'm sure there will be lots of photos :roll: :wink: 

Roll-on next year :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Thanks are due completely to all who organised this event, I have not been to a better car meet, bar none.

The one lasting feeling I have now I am home (apart from my sunburnt head) is how friendly a day it was. No attitude, no idiots (apart from me) and a cracking venue.

Met loads of people and cruised up from Cherwell in style, it was quite a sight.

Full marks to all the committee and all who gave up their own time to make my day so enjoyable.

Graeme


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Agree with all the above, especially the sunburnt head bit!

Pics on the main forum


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Dubnut has said it all. Thank you to the committee and helpers without whom the event would not have happened.

Now where are you hinting next years event will be? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Agree with all the above, especially the sunburnt head bit!
> 
> Pics on the main forum


I think I agree with that too  and the idiot part :roll: (which caused the first part)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Brilliant day. Great bunch of people and thanks to all the organisers for all their hard work.

I'm sure when all the people who didn't stay for the group photo hear about the 'cavalcade' they'll be kicking themselves. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

All what they said and more had a very good day thanks to all.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

i didnt stay for the group photo, what did i miss ?

onece again an awesome day well done every one. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

You should of stayed it was a :lol:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Great day thanks!!

Cruise from South Mimms and the last 2 exits from Cherwell were great.
The wizz round the jag test track was bizarre and a great experience.
Thanks to EVERYBODY.   
Can't wait to see all the pics.
What a lovely bunch of people


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

not much left to say as its all been said above, Fantastic day totally enjoyed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A big, *big*, *BIG* *thank you *
to all who made today's day so enjoyable!! I have been to all annual events but this one was most definitely the best  
Perfect organisation, wonderful people and super weather - who could ask for more :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to all for the efforts made to make today so great. In particular, the committee members and helpers, all the exibitors, the HMC staff, the Audi guys for letting us thrash their cars (and for the fantastic prizes) and also those who took the time to turn up and spend some money to help support a worthwhile cause.
My boys had a fantastic time too and were asleep before their heads hit their pillows.
Roll on the next one.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

It was my first event....and judging from the smile still on my face it won't be my last. Even the Mrs had a good time and commented on how much fun the South Mimms / West London cruise was 8)

The test track/photo has given me the taste for a proper track day!! :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just want to agree with all the above, shame i was suffering most of the day with a hangover :roll:

Keep up the good work


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just got home around an hour ago, absolutley shattered!!! Stopped at TGI's on the way home for some grub to cap off a top weekend!

Top hotel, top beer and great company.

Very well organised event, all credit to the TTOC team. 

Looking forward to next year, and can we have an ice cream van next year please :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jonah said:


> Just want to agree with all the above, shame i was suffering most of the day with a hangover :roll:
> 
> Keep up the good work


Ditto - great day !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Its all been said but worth saying again - thanks to all of you who organised this superb event - it really showed the effort put in. A big pat on the back for all of you.

Now, has anyone got some Aftersun for an extremely red head 

Moley


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

What a great day!! Thanks TTOC and all who attended for making my first event such a memorable one. Looking forward to next year.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes thanks to everyone for an excellent day, I love you all.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

' said:


> ['']['":3on1fnlm]What a great day!! Thanks TTOC and all who attended for making my first event such a memorable one. Looking forward to next year.  Thanks again!!


Mark 
Thanks again for spending your night off showing how to lose money correctly.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Your welcome !! I had a great time meeting you all. I even managed to win a hand :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Again - thanks folks - one to remember


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

What a brilliant day, my daughter is still talking about it. The photo shoot and drive round the test track was fantastic. How do we go about getting the photos? Thanks for all the effort and hard work put in by the club, much appreciated.

PS Anyone got MikeyB's numberplate?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Firstback to Scotland?! 51/2 hrs...Dave could be in "trouble" :roll:

Just so glad we managed to make the trip, wonderful time had by both. As always a great gang of people and a superbly organised event...well done to all involved - these annual events just get better and better 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nothing much to add ,,, great day, great people , great weather ,great job done by all


----------



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for a great day! Boys were chuffed winning the 'spot the difference' competition. Wife even bought a 'niceTTs' T-shirt.
Thanks again!










MikeyB -Did you get your rear plate back?-I was slightly behind you to your left when you lost it!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great day and thanks to all for all the efforts.

TTOC, Audi, the people, all made the event, slalom was much fun and the photoshoot and track driving was superb..... if you left early.... you missed a superb end to the day!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

747DRIVER said:


> MikeyB -Did you get your rear plate back?-I was slightly behind you to your left when you lost it!


That's exactly what I was worried doing - but there's nothing like a bit of bluetak 

Moley


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Fantastic day out  THE best single-make car meet I've ever attended and the universally most friendly and well organised club I've been a member of. Everyone I met was so friendly and were genuinely having a great time.

Dani, sorry I got distracted. Really wanted the full tour of A3DFU :? I was called back to the V6 cone challenge and went on to win the Audi Silverstone track day  Brilliant prize and brilliant fun driving the sixer's round the cones.

Thanks to DIRY and Ben at the firts gate and to Terri for the warm welcome at the second gate, good job guys!

Thanks to Graham (LoveiTT) & partner, DavidG and all the concourse guys for the support and everyone who said hello for your kind words whilst I was busy cleaning for the nerve wracking inspection, much appreciated. Also thanks to Ronin for the advice and to Jac-in-the-box and Dave for being nice. My car scored 265 to DavidG's winning score of 380 so I've got a way to go, but I was pleased with my first concourse entry performance and now I have the tick list I'll do much better next time  To the girl in red trousers who got her hands dirty on my arches, many apologies  Thanks to my passenger Nobber for all the hard graft too, you earnt that hot dog mate, top stuff!

Good to meet the guys and girls from Belgium too! That's dedication for you and I hope they had a safe journey home.

Roll on next year!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got home (who closed the A1 :evil: ) Fantastic day especially the photo shoot and bash around the test track ,pity we got left behind and had to go so fast to catch up


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

What a great day it was indeed !

To bad it had to end this fast  
We had to leave allot earlier than we had planned unfortunatly.

It was good to finally meet some of you in real life, although i had expected to meet more ... :wink:

But that gives us a reason to come over to the UK again next year 

Top job organising the event ! (although i didn't expierence it to the full unfortunalty)



JayGemson said:


> I was called back to the V6 cone challenge and went on to win the Audi Silverstone track day  Brilliant prize and brilliant fun driving the sixer's round the cones.
> 
> Good to meet the guys and girls from Belgium too! That's dedication for you and I hope they had a safe journey home.


I just got back home. We did have a safe journey home with not to much trafic. We actualy arrive early at Folckstone :roll:

I'll post a more detailed report about our trip when i had some sleep, because i'm knackered after an allmost 1000 miles trip !

Regarding the Cone Challenge !
Jay, so you are the one that kept me from the Silverstone Trackday ! :x

I had the Second time on the first round, but had to leave after i completed my try in the Top-10 round, so i don't know wich place i ended with. (Was second when we left ... )

Cheers, looking forward to our next visit to the UK ! 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> Fantastic day out  THE best single-make car meet I've ever attended and the universally most friendly and well organised club I've been a member of. Everyone I met was so friendly and were genuinely having a great time.
> 
> Dani, sorry I got distracted. Really wanted the full tour of A3DFU :? I was called back to the V6 cone challenge and went on to win the Audi Silverstone track day  Brilliant prize and brilliant fun driving the sixer's round the cones.
> 
> ...


Great to meet you ,if only briefly , well done for you 1st entry, great effort ,
Emma [the girl in the red trousers , Mikeyb's other :wink: ] cost me a small fortune in baby wipes :lol: :wink: oooops giving trade secret's away  :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Home 

Knackered 

But STILL ing

Fantastic day - great to meet everyone I managed to bump into - gutted that I missed those who I didn't see 

But a good excuse for the next one 

:-* :-* :-* all round - wouldn't have been the same without you all! :-* :-*


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

What a fantastic day - top people - it was good to meet so many of you.

TTOC Committee - I can't help think your making it difficult for yourselves. How on earth are you going to top that next year?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Firstback to Scotland?! 51/2 hrs...Dave could be in "trouble" :roll:


we are home now!!!!

had a fab weekend, great to put faces to sooooo many names.

see ya all next year - if not sooner 

Hev x (and missTTopless is with me - our newest member!!)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

A wonderful weekend, a big thanks to all who put in so much time and effort in to making such.

Weekend only ruined by some low life overnight keying bonnet, door and rear panel. Must go to the flame room now. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just to let you all know, I never did get my number plate back.. 

The front one was screwed on, but the rear was simply held with some sticky things which must of lost the adehsive with the heat...

Anyway, still a top day out! Looking forward to next year. :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Just to let you all know, I never did get my number plate back..
> 
> The front one was screwed on, but the rear was simply held with some sticky things which must of lost the adehsive with the heat...
> 
> Anyway, still a top day out! Looking forward to next year. :wink:


Serves you right for sneaking your way from nowhere up to pole position on the greatest grid of all time :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I couldn't of planned it any better!!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Brilliant Day - thanks to all those who must have spent ages organising it all.

Was dying to hear BiMoto startup - but it had been disabled (no battery) boooooo.

Cavalcade was great fun - can't wait to get a look at the pics.

Radio Controlled TT was a superb idea. I just wish I'd known the silver one was a 225 remapped one - I clocked fastest time in the black 150 with the handbrake. Not that I'm overly competitive or a bad loser or anything :lol:

Much love to all concerned - you've definately earned your fee (sideways reference to the raffle prizes going to committee members - only kidding :roll: )

Andy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

purplett said:


> Much love to all concerned - you've definately earned your fee (sideways reference to the raffle prizes going to committee members - only kidding :roll: )


Maybe we just buy a lot of tickets ;-)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> purplett said:
> 
> 
> > Much love to all concerned - you've definately earned your fee (sideways reference to the raffle prizes going to committee members - only kidding :roll: )
> ...


After last year when I put 4 new Michelin Pilot Sport 2 *back *into the raffle cos I won them... This year we agreed that an impartial person would be found


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks to all who made it happen, it was fantastic day


----------



## AndyW (Dec 8, 2004)

Fantastic day! thanks to all those who organised it so well and thanks to Audi who really did us proud.
It was my 1st TTOC event and it wont be the last.

Thanks everyone.

Andy W


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Firstback to Scotland?! 51/2 hrs...Dave could be in "trouble" :roll:
> 
> Just so glad we managed to make the trip, wonderful time had by both. As always a great gang of people and a superbly organised event...well done to all involved - these annual events just get better and better
> 
> Jackie x and Dave


Well, you would be back first, I saw you slope off before the photo shoot. Get yourself a decent car and you can stay the whole day next time!

The Scottish return cruise took around 5 1/2 hrs with 2 stops (for the ladies, of course!) - waiting to see if the postie calls in the next few days with some unpleasant correspondence! Hope Road Angel did the trick.:lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jock said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Firstback to Scotland?! 51/2 hrs...Dave could be in "trouble" :roll:
> ...


Ah, but we stopped for for a 30 mins "munchy" break....and had further to go 

Dave is definately worrying about what he's going to find on the door mat in a couple of weeks :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Well we had a KFC big bucket at Charnock Richard, a bath, a haircut, a massage, went shopping at Tescos, read the Sunday Times - and still managed it 5 1/2 hours - so there!

Jock :lol:


----------

